
Show HN: New way of managing user' feedback with three-dots system - pgulas
https://voxes.io/
======
pgulas
I launched feedback and product roadmap management tool. I got an idea to
extend products that are on the market with dots system which allow users to
pick between nice to have, important and critical features to give more
precise feedback.

